# Decoding the VIN (UK)



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

Ok your probably all going to tell me to search but ive tried, nothing useful. I want to decode the vin of my Almera but i can only find reference for the american models. If anyone can give me a reference for decoding a UK vin or maybe even JDM or Aussie vin i would greatly appreciate it :thumbup: !


----------

